# SS 16.12.17 - Haydn #6 "Le Matin"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 6 in D major, H. 1/6 

1. Adagio, Allegro
2. Adagio, Andante
3. Menuet & Trio
4. Finale: Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for all to enjoy. This week it's a very early one from Papa Haydn. I've been ill with several different issues for several weeks now and apologize for my lack of activity lately and my mistakes on the Saturday Symphonies. Thanks again to Mika for stepping up and allowing this to continue.

Hopefully a little Haydn will cheer me up.

I'll be listening to 







Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Happy to see Haydn return to Saturday Symphony! I'll be listening to Pinnock/English Concert here


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Realdealblues, sorry to hear about your recent problems and hope they are now improving
If anything is guaranteed to make you feel brighter then it must be Haydn
I shall listen to the ever reliable Dorati but will then try another version time permitting


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

My Papa Haydn box.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Pinnock, then Nicholas Ward/Northern Chamber Orchestra on Naxos, which is a really loving recording.

Chin up, realdealblues! Nice choice, hope it does you good!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Dorati for me also.
All the best realdealblues.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is an unusual one for me as it's from an era I would not normally listen to; but earlier this year I picked up the Brillliant Classics Haydn 'Name Symphonies' box set at a car-boot sale for £2 with the mindset of 'well, maybe I'll give it a spin one of these days' and this week's 'Saturday Symphony' gives me an ideal opportunity to listen to it. Thank-you realdealblues


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

RDB, hope you're feeling a lot better, and I appreciate this one as a real treat. I'll be listening to the Dorati!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 6 in D, "Morning"
For those who don't have it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

For me a couple of favoured recordings not yet mentioned:

Mullejans on BIS and Christophers on Coro.

View attachment 100051
View attachment 100052


Best wishes, hope you have a speedy return to good health!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

St. Luke's Chamber Ensemble


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes  I'm still not back to feeling normal, but hopefully soon. Thanks to everyone who participated and I'm glad there was much love for this early Haydn jewel.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I listened to the ASMF under Marriner on Philips.

There is not a single Haydn symphony that I do not enjoy listening to, and yet there is also not a single one that I really absolutely love.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mika said:


> View attachment 100034
> 
> My Papa Haydn box.


Yep, I played this one too.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I watched the video of the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra performance on youtube. Very nice.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ward/Northern Chamber Orchestra/Naxos here - fine recording....great bassoon part in the Trio of Minuet!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad someone else enjoyed the Nicholas Ward recording. Heard any of their others, Heck?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Robert Pickett said:


> Glad someone else enjoyed the Nicholas Ward recording. Heard any of their others, Heck?


No, but I am curious about the _St. Luke's Chamber Ensemble_ one...fine orchestra.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

The St. Luke's is a really fine recording and perfect for such early symphonies of Haydn's


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

I really enjoy Fischer's and Pinnock's.

This symphony is wonderful. I probably did inadvertently listen to this symphony this last saturday. It is wonderful and even sounds a little christmas-y. Delicate and sentimental. Beautiful!


----------

